
UK's new Snoopers' Charter passed an encryption backdoor law by the backdoor - prawn
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/11/30/investigatory_powers_act_backdoors/?mt=1480497005626
======
CarolineW
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13069342](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13069342)

